# because I get this question a lot



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.npr.org/2011/03/28/134861448/put-those-shoes-on-running-wont-kill-your-knees


Just FYI,

Cindyc.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

will check this out later when I have a bit more time. I have bad knees already, but know a weight loss would do me a lot of good! thanks! Pam


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Hee hee. "Paul, 46, jogs a seven- to eight-minute mile &#8212; not as fast as his younger days. Lyra jogs a bit slower..." I did 7:40 on Friday, and that was not jogging. LOL

This was interesting. I do worry about my knees.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Great read, thank you for the link!


----------

